# Where can I get VSH Queens?



## whalers (Jun 4, 2011)

I'm in Oregon and the closest source for VSH queens is CAlifornia. Anyone have a good experience with someone in California who sells VSH queens?


----------



## NEWSOM HONEY FARMS (Oct 31, 2008)

I've had good luck with z's bees.


----------

